# Where's Molly?



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This made me smile this morning... Molly using her ears as an eye mask


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Very cute, well it was bright and sunny today (was here anyway) at last.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's no good trying to hide Molly...it's time to get up you gorgeous thing you


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cute girl... Her crate looks very inviting.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love Molly. :love-eyes:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We can see you  not quite time to get up yet.... She looks extremely comfy xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Molly is just too cute  and very colour coordinated in the decoration of her crate, lovley.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Molly exhibits perfect camouflage with her surroundings...
Do you think she'd let me share her crate it looks sooooo cosy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Course she would Mairi, I'll come up and take the pic lol but don't get in til I get there it'll be quite a while


----------



## Jenni (Jan 26, 2013)

Love this! Very cute indeed. 
Xx
Jenni & Heidi


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

So gorgeous! What a little cutie x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes I've often thought her crate looks far too cosy and inviting  

Its a dogs life....

xxx


----------



## kirstycam (Feb 5, 2013)

Molly is adorable!! Xx


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Just let me have 10 more minutes mum lol x x


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Think I may crawl in there with her very sleepy!


----------

